# U/S Guidance CPT 76942



## vsterhop (Nov 11, 2009)

We currently bill for U/S guidance in our hospital.  Our Anesthesiologists are getting ready to start using U/S guidance at the Ambulatory Surgical Center.  Somebody told me that an anesthesiologist cannot bill for U/S Guidance at an ASC setting.  Is this true and where can I find documentation to support this?

Thanks for your help!


----------

